# Lynne Doll Nurser



## Oklabottles (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out and probed for a privy today that I was in a good whole at first cause the first foot was rock and crock jug peices then it turned out to be 1940-50s stuff all broke except one clorox which is worthless, but I found one neat little bottle that says Lynne Doll Nurser then gives the ingridients and the company T.H. Stough Jeannette P.A. about 3 inches tall and got a ring top im guessing a baby bottle nipple went on top anyone know anything about this bottle.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Candy container------can you post a picture?--Mr.Fred. ---it had a rubber nipple on it-----it should list starch in it etc!!!


----------



## Oklabottles (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't have my camera with me but it list sugar-starch corn syrup u.s. certified colors 1/4oz.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep! Thats what it is-----the time frame of the dump also helps----worth only a buck or 2------Mr.Fred.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 17, 2010)

Good mystery solving Fred . Here is pic of one i dug does not have Lynn on it though .


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice one Rick!------2 companies i know of made them---Avor Glass Co. and Jeannette Glass Co. i think both are Pa.-------Later----Fred.


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a neat one Okla.  Dont know much about them.  Here's one i dug last fall.  I've had the full size version of this, but not the doll size one.  thanks for posting.


----------



## Oklabottles (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys I searched the web for it one sold for 16 bucks on ebay with the nipple and kovels booked it at 40 but I know that is unrelistic I only have found two other baby bottles one was a little one with a giraffe on it and the other was a full size baby bottle embossed storks with a stork on it don't know much about it plan on going back to the spot to try to find an older privy a house is shown on the lot on the 1900 sanborn my grandparents bought the land in the 50s they didn't have in door plumbing till the 60's cause its on the edge of town I guess. My grandmother told me they only dug them about 6 foot deep and they would get full and have to be moved about every 6 months so there should be a bunch of them. wonder why they folks out east used them for years at a time and my grandparents moved theres a couple times a year. which mnultiple older folks around her who had privies when they were kids said they moved them multiple times in a year.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2010)

The ones that are marked Avor--Jeannette-----Stough-----are the ones that contained Candy-------as far as i know[8|]------the others were just nusers for their dolls[8D]------some have a groove on them on the lip----and inside the dolls mouth there was a piece were it would (bottle) slide on and hold it in place. Fred.


----------

